# The Solarez finishing method



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with the Solarez finishing method? I watched this video and it looks amazing! You can finish a guitar to a super gloss, hard finish, in 1 to 2 days instead of weeks, with no spraying involved. It's a UV cure sealer and resin... To good to be true?

He uses these two products in the video:

http://solarez.com/products/uv-cure-grain-sealer/ $13-$50 usd depending on size
http://solarez.com/products/solarez-polyester-gloss-resin/ $13-$50 usd depending on size

Looks very promising! Anyone know where I can buy this stuff in Canada?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Call Diversco Supply to inquire about your closest Solarez dealer. Diversco is the relatively new Canadian distributor and supplies/manages the dealer network.


----------

